# Shark fin?



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

I have seen a little antenna on the back of european m3s, that looks like a little shark fin. Anyone know what that's all about? 



-eric


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Antena for the NAV system, US models have it as well.


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh, cool. Thanks. 



-eric


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Not true - sharkfin antenna is for cell phones, been out longer in Europe than here, but now many are getting them.
The NAV system the GPS antenna installed elsewhere (in the rear bumper on my cab, I think)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

for M3's, the sharkfin is for the phone, as stated above.

interesting though that for MINI's the sharkfin is for the NAV


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

From BMWNA:

"CPT8000 E46 2/4 Antenna Possibilities 


Bumper Mounted Antenna 84 51 0 016 669 
Adapter 84 11 0 027 938 
or 
Roof Mounted (Shark Fin) Antenna 84 50 6 908 349 
Fakra to Mini UHF Adapter 84 11 0 025 711"


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

So does this mean that you can order the internal bumper antenna or the sharkfin for the nav system?


Confused.


-eric


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ebarba said:


> *So does this mean that you can order the internal bumper antenna or the sharkfin for the nav system?
> 
> Confused.
> 
> -eric *


if you get the NAV, you will get the internal antenna on the M3


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

ebarba said:


> *So does this mean that you can order the internal bumper antenna or the sharkfin for the nav system?*


I haven't researched the antenna possibilities for the NAV, however I'm certain that it uses a different antenna since the frequencies are different. The part #s, above, just refer to the cellular antenna.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Ah ha.... Thank you for correcting me, I was not aware of the slight antenna difference.


----------

